# Sticky  Anesthesia



## dr.jaimie

*Anesthesia

there are different phases of anesthesia. there is a premedication, and induction medication, and a maintenance gas used for the whole procedure.

premeds goals are to relax the pet with a tranquilizer and begin pain control before the procedure is even started. they also reduce the amount of induction medications needed which may be harsher for your pet. there are a vast number of types of premeds so i will not go into detail.

induction medications allow your pet to completely relax and allow the veterinarian to intubate your pet. common medications are Ketamine/valium combination and propofol. ket/val should not be used in animals with kidney or heart problems and in animals prone to having seizures. propofol should not be used in animals with trouble breathing unless there are far worse risks with other medications.

maintenance gas anesthesia may be either isoflurane or sevoflurane. both are very safe. it was once thought that sevo was a superior gas but now it is known to be equally as safe as isoflurane. iso is cheaper and far more common. there are other gases out there but these are the two that can be trusted. my personal preference is isoflurane b/c sevo can lower the pets temperature during recovery from anesthesia and can be dangerous if the patient isnt watched carefully. but with proper care both are a good choice.*


----------



## totallytotontuffy

Jaime, thank you so much for providing all of us with this information. It gives us an opportunity of asking some very important questions prior to our dogs going under. Personally this couldn't be more timely. Both of the T's are scheduled for a dental in a couple of weeks. Thank you!


----------



## gigigirlz

Skylar Sue had to undergo anesthesia last month and I think I was more worried about that than I was the surgery....reading this ahead of time would have been beneficial...thank you for posting...


----------



## Gigis_Mom

Thank you. Gigi is being spayed tomorrow and my Dr. was wanting to do all of the above. I agreed to all of it but was having second thoughts about some of it. Now I feel better. I was wondering if it was a money thing or really necessary. I see it is necessary to assure her fast recovery. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Kutsmail1

Thanks so much for this post. Zippy is being spayed this Thursday. These are things that have changed since my days of working in a veterinary clinic. Also, I noticed that the clinic asks me if I want a pain injection to be given prior to going home. That surprises me as things like spaying almost make me hurt thinking about it! 
In your experience, personal or professional, does one pain injection prior to leaving the clinic take care of that kind of pain?


----------



## 3malteseboyz

Thank you for posting - this is a topic that always concerns us.


----------



## dr.jaimie

> Thanks so much for this post. Zippy is being spayed this Thursday. These are things that have changed since my days of working in a veterinary clinic. Also, I noticed that the clinic asks me if I want a pain injection to be given prior to going home. That surprises me as things like spaying almost make me hurt thinking about it!
> In your experience, personal or professional, does one pain injection prior to leaving the clinic take care of that kind of pain?[/B]



we dont make it an option..and we give pain meds for 5 days after sugery


----------



## rozporter

we dont make it an option..and we give pain meds for 5 days after sugery
[/QUOTE]

My dog is being neutered in a couple weeks, would the same pain treatment be recommended for neutering males? (5days after surgery)

Roz Porter
Biscuit's Best Friend


----------



## dwerten

This is great information --thanks so much for helping all of us with our babies. 

What about the tube size so no trachea issues? Is a cat tube best or a 2 or 3 tube -- i am just hearing these kinds of concerns in researching for my demi's dental?

Is Rymadyl safe to give as anti-inflammatory -if not what is best for them as well as pain meds?


----------



## kodie

what is Pentothal?? what type of info do you have on it? 

Also... what are your options for anesthesia when your toy dog has an MRI??


----------



## dr.jaimie

QUOTE (rozporter @ May 6 2008, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=573641


> My dog is being neutered in a couple weeks, would the same pain treatment be recommended for neutering males? (5days after surgery)
> 
> Roz Porter
> Biscuit's Best Friend[/B]


yes we send home 5 days of pain meds to all pets

QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 14 2008, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650188


> This is great information --thanks so much for helping all of us with our babies.
> 
> What about the tube size so no trachea issues? Is a cat tube best or a 2 or 3 tube -- i am just hearing these kinds of concerns in researching for my demi's dental?
> 
> Is Rymadyl safe to give as anti-inflammatory -if not what is best for them as well as pain meds?[/B]


tube size should be whatever size is closest to the trachea size so that is dog dependent.
we use rimadyl, metacam, and deramax for post op pain control. on small patients i use metacam b/c it is easier to dose in small amounts.

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 11 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789293


> what is Pentothal?? what type of info do you have on it?
> 
> Also... what are your options for anesthesia when your toy dog has an MRI??[/B]


pentothal is an old induction drug. cannot be used in sight hounds ie greyhounds whippits, iTGs. it can cause heart arrythmias. i wasnt aware of ne one using it now a days but it is safe on healthy animals.
for MRI's etomidate and propofol are good


----------



## BrookeB676

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Apr 9 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=561519


> *Anesthesia
> 
> there are different phases of anesthesia. there is a premedication, and induction medication, and a maintenance gas used for the whole procedure.
> 
> premeds goals are to relax the pet with a tranquilizer and begin pain control before the procedure is even started. they also reduce the amount of induction medications needed which may be harsher for your pet. there are a vast number of types of premeds so i will not go into detail.
> 
> induction medications allow your pet to completely relax and allow the veterinarian to intubate your pet. common medications are Ketamine/valium combination and propofol. ket/val should not be used in animals with kidney or heart problems and in animals prone to having seizures. propofol should not be used in animals with trouble breathing unless there are far worse risks with other medications.
> 
> maintenance gas anesthesia may be either isoflurane or sevoflurane. both are very safe. it was once thought that sevo was a superior gas but now it is known to be equally as safe as isoflurane. iso is cheaper and far more common. there are other gases out there but these are the two that can be trusted. my personal preference is isoflurane b/c sevo can lower the pets temperature during recovery from anesthesia and can be dangerous if the patient isnt watched carefully. but with proper care both are a good choice.*


I just now read this about sevo! Thanks for the info Dr. Jaime! But, now I'm concerned about the Sevo because of the temperature thing. I did find 1 of 2 vets in Houston who appear to specialize in dentistry, but now I am wanting to continue to look if the Sevo is at all risky. What do you think?


----------

